# Hood to front bumper gap.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the appauling gap from the hood to the front bumper.I just noticed it the other day and it kind of made me wonder... They should of been able to smooth that out better dont ya think.

I just cant get it out of my mind lately seems to bother me for some reason.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont really see a big gap


----------



## 06curwensvillegoat (May 15, 2011)

have you maybe hit somthin or scraped curb underneath?


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what you mean. Doesn't look flush. Bothered me at first but it gives it like an overbite look to it...kind of mean.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I dont really see a big gap


That's of a decent size. Mines a little worse.

GTO has some large panel gaps, as does the interior. No biggie for me.


----------

